# Coconut oil?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I saw a post on Facebook this morning about the health benefits of coconut oil for dogs and it got me thinking about the possibility of it helping Tink with her chronic pancreatitis. I've read that it helps with digestive issues like inflammatory bowel diseases. I'm going to talk to our vet first of course, but wondered if anyone here uses it and what you think of it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot of people here use it. It has loads of benefits includin skin as well. U just give a small bit of it and they lick it right off. A lot of people use it in their daily routine too like substituting it for cooking oil. Or....even in their hair lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I give coconut oil as a supplement and also use it topically for lots of things. it is great stuff.
I am not sure about use with pancreatitis, as it is an oil and low fat is generally the recommendation.

ETA I am one of the people who use it on my skin and hair lol. It is a great hair oil, I use it in place of a serum, and if you soak your hair in coconut before bleaching or using oxidative dyes it actually helps to prevent damage. The dogs do try and lick my hair though, that is the downside


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love coconut oil, I think it was meoshia that recommended it to me ages ago but I got some to try and mine love it. I give them a little bit every day.
Millie used to get itchy skin but not anymore and I think it has improved the overall appearance of all their coats too, they all seem much shinier.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love coconut oil too, for both my chis _and_ myself.  I give them a little bit each day or brush their teeth with it. I sometimes use it on their skin and put some in homemade dog treats too. I'm not sure if it's good for pancreatitis though.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> I love coconut oil too, for both my chis _and_ myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo I've never thought about brushing their teeth with it, that's a great idea!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> ooo I've never thought about brushing their teeth with it, that's a great idea!


It's pretty good and my chis go crazy for it so it makes teeth brushing easier. lol I use a toothpaste as well on and off, but mostly coconut oil. The vet was really impressed with their teeth (especially for chihuahuas) at their last check up so it must be working.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I put coconut oil in all the dogs food, and I use it topically every once in a while on a patch of dry skin Nova gets.
I also have recently started using it in my own hair- its really short now and I was using a product that was marketed at men's beards and I realized it was mostly coconut oil anyway- so I started just using that!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I put coconut oil in Skippy's kong. He thinks it's super awesome. I try to give him some a few times a week.


----------

